# CNC Mill from Precision Matthews (won't be long).



## Ray C (Mar 1, 2013)

All,

Just found out that Matt from Precision Matthews is taking the wraps off his long planned CNC conversion of his PM45M.  Here are some pictures.  I have some other emails from him that give some of the specs but I need to dig them up and verify accuracy.  He, as usual, has done an excellent job of putting together a fine machine that can come fully configured or built-up over time.   He's OK with me posting these pictures and is working out the dates of availability.  He's leaving for China on Monday to hammer-out the details -among other things...  BTW, due to travel he will be a little hard to reach for a while.

I'll get more information as I can.  I do believe this will push me into the CNC realm because it's precisely what I've been waiting for.  It's actually more affordable than you might think but, I really need to verify those details.  Enjoy the eye candy...  

Ray


----------



## darkzero (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, I'm assuming Matt gave you the ok. The CNC45 came out great & I know he's excited about it.

BTW I talked to Matt today & he told me he was going to Taiwan. China makes more sense but a trip to Taiwan is much more exciting.


----------



## Ray C (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh yes, I asked if it was OK to post.  Yes, he's headed to Taiwan.  I was in error on my last post.





darkzero said:


> Thanks for sharing, I'm assuming Matt gave you the ok. The CNC45 came out great & I know he's excited about it.
> 
> BTW I talked to Matt today & he told me he was going to Taiwan. China makes more sense but a trip to Taiwan is much more exciting.


----------



## GaryK (Mar 2, 2013)

I saw this a couple of months ago. I like that the handles are still there so you can still use them.

I also like they way the y-axis motor is in the back out of the way.

Gary


----------



## darkzero (Mar 2, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Oh yes, I asked if it was OK to post. Yes, he's headed to Taiwan. I was in error on my last post.



Just saw that in your initial post which I missed. Was just looking out for Matt & his hard work but then again it's not easy for just anyone to go & copy this kind of work very quickly. And I know you've mentioned briefly about your relations with him so I should've known.


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Jun 29, 2017)

I know this is old news and an old thread, but I was wondering if you had any specs and info on the 4th axis he is now offering with this mill as an add-on.  I do not have a PM CNC, but I am quite happy with the PM1440 lathe I picked up from them a while back.  Figured if the 4th axis is as equal in quality it might make a nice add on to one of my mills if he'll sell it separately.  

I know I should ask Matt, and I will when I get in the shop this morning, but its nice to get somebody else's take on a piece of equipment.  

_(The PM45 doesn't suit my needs as I do fine detail work in aluminum in a semi-production environment and need great acceleration and a high speed spindle. I already have a heavy 3600 rpm spindle machine for steel and titanium work, and three smaller 24K machines for aluminum work.  What I need is a great 4th axis.)  _


----------

